# DIY Hide Box



## Baker86 (Dec 18, 2008)

This is what i made up yesterday for my 6ft diamond enough room if grows *pics attached*

Timber i used 16mm ply no reason except got it for nothing 

- First cut base out 250mm by 250mm
- Cut sides 2 times 250mm by 260mm
- Cut sides 2 times 282mm by160mm
- Srew or nail together i used nails 
- Cut lid 282mm square
- Attach lid using a single hindge or 2 if u want
- Mark 20mm in from bottom and 20mm in from side then cut a 60mm squre hole i used a 
jigsaw to cut hole and a drill to start by drilling holes close together by u could just use a 
holesaw 60mm or close
- Give all edges quick sand to smooth off
- Seal inside gaps with white sika i cut all mine out with jigsaw and they never cut straight 
top of cut is straight but bottom never is so ended up with a couple of gaps no bigger than
2mm 
- Now you can sand all edges quicklyby hand to made all edges smooth especialy hole
where you snake comes in and out
- Ready for use 

Was thinking of putting a coat of clear vanish over it to seal it and make it easy to clean but not sure if will affect snake ? havnt looked into it yet.


----------



## mckellar007 (Dec 18, 2008)

i would be putting a layer of varnish on it. if the snake goes to the bathroom on it, it will stain, the varnish or sealant wont harm the snake if you leave it for a couple of days.


----------



## sacred_DUC (Dec 18, 2008)

mckellar007 said:


> i would be putting a layer of varnish on it. if the snake goes to the bathroom on it, it will stain, the varnish or sealant wont harm the snake if you leave it for a couple of days.


 
yep vanish inside and out, bugger pythons sometimes too lazy to hang they butt out the hide and relieve themselfs


----------

